# Decapeptyl sr 3mg-Bleeding



## jules35 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey been on Decapeptyl sr 3mg from 3rd day of period. Stopped bleeding on day 4.Started bleeding again on day 7 and today day 8.Should I be concerned?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Nothing to worry about unless it persists in the longer term. Not unusual for breakthrough bleeding and spotting to occur when starting this type of treatment. 
Speak to clinic if you have any concerns about treatment.


----------



## jules35 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank-you for your reassurance mazv was beginning to get worried. Managed eventually to get through to clinic too, they said the same as you. First time Decapeptyl user


----------

